# Ken Follett's Pillars of the Earth Game



## Phyrebrat (Nov 5, 2017)

The PS4 network has released a 3-part interactive novel of the above where players choose to make decisions as Aliena, Philip or Tom slightly changing the book's narrative, I assume.

@Brian G Turner I wish I'd had access to this two years ago!






pH


----------



## Vladd67 (Nov 6, 2017)

The PC version came out in August, it currently has a third off on steam.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 6, 2017)

Did you ever finish reading the book?


----------



## AlexH (Dec 3, 2017)

I enjoyed the TV series of this a few years ago, whenever it was. Maybe it was more like 10 years ago. I think I began watching the sequel, but didn't get into it.


----------

